# Mia



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Io non so cosa pensare di quest'uomo. Manager intendo.
E' davvero diverso da tutto ciò che ho incontrato/assaporato/scopato fino ad ora.

Oggi non ha parlato a macchinetta. Oggi ha goduto del silenzio.
Ha goduto nell'accarezzarmi ore. A baciarmi ore. Nell'impedirmi di andare a fare la doccia tra _una_ e _l'altra.
_Mi ha tenuto la mano sul suo petto mentre gli raccontavo delle vacanze.
E ogni tanto come se fosse stato morso dalla tarantola mi stringeva, mi stritolata, mi sbaciucchiava come se fossi tutta da mangiare.


Troppo miele per me.
Avevo l'ormone a palla e non me ne poteva fottere di meno degli sbaciucchiamenti. Prima almeno.

Oggi ero Tebe Predator e mi ha assecondata. Anzi.
ha lasciato sfogare la mia parte alfa e poi mi ha piazzata a doggy style con tanto di schiaffetti sul culo.
Cioè, da lui proprio...

Ma...
Quando ho cominciato ad importunarlo per la seconda...non ha voluto sentire ragioni. Non voleva farsi usare.
Mi ha schiacciata. venuto sopra. E mentre me la stavo godendo rannicchiandomi e appiccicandomi più a lui.
Si è fermato.
-Sono dentro di te e con te. La mia tebe.Mia.-
Mi è esploso il cervello. Non in rosa. In porno.
E vaffanculo alla posizione del missionario.

Dopo. Addosso a lui. Sopra di lui. Dove sto comoda e calda.
-Non sei mia lo so.-  la sua mano a fare su e giù sulla mia spina dorsale.
Non ho risposto. Mi sono fatta rannicchiando sulla sua pancia anche le mie gambe e mi ha circondata con un abbraccio.


Silenzi. Un sacco di silenzi da parte sua oggi.
Era come se...non lo so.
Mi ha un pò...turbata.
No. Nemmeno. Ma...boh.


Comunque.
Scrivo pure come una disadattata.


----------



## erab (21 Agosto 2012)

:blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:............. come volevasi dimostrare...... :inlove: !!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Continuo a restare della mia opionione......:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

no ma tu ti rendi conto...un pochino è..... 

:abbraccio:


----------



## Salomè (21 Agosto 2012)

:scared: 
a quanti incontri siamo?


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

ma che caspita c'è da abbracciare?
ci rendiamo conto di tutte le cazzate sul tradimento che non coinvolge blablabla
e questo cos'è se non un normalissimo rapporto con reciproco scambio di emozioni e sentimenti?
non c'è bisogno di struggersi d'amore per provare "un sentimento".
e questo non toglierebbe nulla a mattia?
ma non ci prendiamo in giro 
e se anche lei non provasse nulla (ma non è così) il tizio dimostra qualcosa.allora mi chiedo: non è disonesto coinvolgere fino questo punto un uomo sposato se poco t'importa di lui?
nessuno lo ha obbligato?
buona notte


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5230 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che caspita c'è da abbracciare?
> ci rendiamo conto di tutte le cazzate sul tradimento che non coinvolge blablabla
> e questo cos'è se non un normalissimo rapporto con reciproco scambio di emozioni e sentimenti?
> non c'è bisogno di struggersi d'amore per provare "un sentimento".
> ...


Certo che prova qualcosa. Il mio abbraccio era perchè capisco cosa prova e fra un po arriverà quello che parlerà di amore, di lasciare il partner ecc ecc
Hai visto il primo commento "della serie eccalalà che ci siamo" e invece non  è così (almeno per me)
Mattia non è preso in considerazione in questo caso.
Se una mia amica mi racconta  un suo tradimento, partendo dal presupposto che sappiamo non sia giusto, cerca di stare vicino a lei e di supportarla per quel che posso.
Tebe sa che a casa c'è Mattia. Tralasciando come vive lei il tradimento, anch'io da traditrice so che è una mancanza di rispetto ma qui si parla di lei, delle sue emozioni e io mi sento di abbracciarla.


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5230 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che caspita c'è da abbracciare?
> ci rendiamo conto di tutte le cazzate sul tradimento che non coinvolge blablabla
> e questo cos'è se non un normalissimo rapporto con reciproco scambio di emozioni e sentimenti?
> non c'è bisogno di struggersi d'amore per provare "un sentimento".
> ...


non toglie nulla a Mattia. Non l' ho mai amato così tanto come in questo periodo e so che ti fa rabbrividire.
Il mio coinvolgimento non è come quello di Manager, credo sia evidente.
Al limite se qualcuno toglie qualcosa è lui.

E poi...disonesto di cosa?
Non mi sembra di circuirlo. E non mi sembra incapace di intendere e di volere. 
O siamo alla solita che le amanti sono delle mangiatrici di uomini?


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Salomè;bt5229 ha detto:
			
		

> :scared:
> a quanti incontri siamo?


era il quinto....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5233 ha detto:
			
		

> non toglie nulla a Mattia. Non l' ho mai amato così tanto come in questo periodo e so che ti fa rabbrividire.
> Il mio coinvolgimento non è come quello di Manager, credo sia evidente.
> Al limite se qualcuno toglie qualcosa è lui.
> 
> ...



Mai pensato che il coinvolgimente di manager sia lo stesso ma che cerchi di farlo sembrare (incosciamente) altro per giustificarsi.
Tu non hai bisogno di giustificarti con te stessa perchè tradisci Mattia, lui si.
E se si convince che oltre alla passione e alla complicità c'è altro, si sente un pochino meno peggio rientrando a casa.
E' un'ipotesi, butto lì..
Pensi che Manager pensi a un futuro con te? Secondo me no, sa benissimo che siete incompatibili nel mondo reale


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla;bt5236 ha detto:
			
		

> Mai pensato che il coinvolgimente di manager sia lo stesso ma che cerchi di farlo sembrare (incosciamente) altro per giustificarsi.
> Tu non hai bisogno di giustificarti con te stessa perchè tradisci Mattia, lui si.
> E se si convince che oltre alla passione e alla complicità c'è altro, si sente un pochino meno peggio rientrando a casa.
> E' un'ipotesi, butto lì..
> Pensi che Manager pensi a un futuro con te? Secondo me no, sa benissimo che siete incompatibili nel mondo reale


infatti. hai ragione. Non ho bisogno di giustificazioni ma credo che nemmeno lui se le stia cercando.
Nel senso.
Ho avuto la percezione che  abbia preso atto di alcune cose e che queste cose lo facciano ragionare in maniera diversa.
per esempio. Ieri mi ha detto che si sente in colpa di essere in motel con me in orario di lavoro. Che non si è mai approfittato del suo ruolo per farsi i cazzi i suoi,  e ci credo perchè ha un senso del dovere che io mi sogno.
e questa cosa lo turba. perchè sa che lo rifarà. 

Comunque no. Sono certissima che non sta pensando e mai penserà di mettere in discussione tutto per me.
Assolutamente no.

e sull'incompatibilità che io vedo tra noi nel mondo reale...c'è una cosa che ho omesso clamorosamente qui sul blog...
Mi ha raccontato del suo grande amore.Un amore con la A maiuscola. Una donna con cui è stato per un annetto. Una donna libera. Che mai si sarebbe spostata e mai avrebbe fatto figli. Una donna che ha smontato la sua timidiezza, rapendolo alle tre di notte e scopandolo sul cofano di una macchina. Per esempio.
una donna di cui lui si è innamorato perdutamente e che voleva sposare. che voleva a casa. Che voleva lo rendesse padre.
hanno comprato casa e poi si sono lasciati.

Lui ha sacrificato l'amore della sua vita perchè lei non aveva la stessa idea di famiglia e  non avrebbe rinunciato alla sua libertà, non sessuale, ma mentale e di lavoro.

che dici. Gli ricordo il suo grande amore?
Quello che può vivere perchè ormai i suoi traguardi di vita sono stati tutti raggiunti?
ha una moglie come voleva lui. 500 figli. E' realizzato.

Devo smetterla di fumarmi la datura al mattino


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5233 ha detto:
			
		

> non toglie nulla a Mattia. Non l' ho mai amato così tanto come in questo periodo e so che ti fa rabbrividire.
> Il mio coinvolgimento non è come quello di Manager, credo sia evidente.
> Al limite se qualcuno toglie qualcosa è lui.
> 
> ...


è capace d'intendere , eccome.
non lo circuisci ...ma cosa vuoi da lui?
sesso? mi pare che come volevasi dimostrare non è possibile fare sesso e basta.
ovvio che mattia è un'altra cosa; se avessi un  altro amante sarebbe ancora diverso
l'unica cosa che puoi affermare è: faccio quello che mi diverte e me ne frego delle conseguenze.
e va bene, altre assurde spiegazioni sull'essere diversamente fedele le lascerei stare


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5238 ha detto:
			
		

> è capace d'intendere , eccome.
> non lo circuisci ...ma cosa vuoi da lui?
> sesso? mi pare che come volevasi dimostrare non è possibile fare sesso e basta.
> ovvio che mattia è un'altra cosa; se avessi un  altro amante sarebbe ancora diverso
> ...


ma non ho mai detto che per il me sesso con lui era solo sesso e basta. Ci conosciamo da più di un anno il coinvolgimento emotivo c'è sempre stato, ma non amoroso.
facciamo anche discorsi seri, c'è sempre stato uno scambio neurale a volte anche piuttosto di spessore.
Non è che gli faccio solo flapflap e pompini.
E questo invariabilmente ha decretato anche buona parte del perchè tutto è nato.

ma il coinvolgimento sentimentale, quello che ti fa cambiare comportamento a casa, quello che ti fa stare male se non sei fisicamente vicino all'oggetto dei tuoi desideri, non esiste in questo caso, da parte mia almeno.
Però forse dovrei affrontare manager e chiedergli a bruciapelo se si sta innamorando di me e alla sua ovvia risposta negativa ribadirgli che per me il coinvolgimento rimane più che altro sessuale perchè nella vita reale non lo frequenterei nemmeno morta.
magari l'ha dimenticato. magari non ci crede.
Una goccia di onesta in una mare di disonestà.
Questo lo posso fare.

E comunque si diverte pure lui.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5240 ha detto:
			
		

> ma non ho mai detto che per il me sesso con lui era solo sesso e basta. Ci conosciamo da più di un anno il coinvolgimento emotivo c'è sempre stato, ma non amoroso.
> facciamo anche discorsi seri, c'è sempre stato uno scambio neurale a volte anche piuttosto di spessore.
> Non è che gli faccio solo flapflap e pompini.
> E questo invariabilmente ha decretato anche buona parte del perchè tutto è nato.
> ...


Si puoi farlo. Ribadisci il concetto se credi che a lui non sia chiaro. Io penso che lui come te sappia che fuori da un motel e da un ufficio o da una passeggiata voi vi accoltellereste. Lui sa che la vita reale è un'altra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5237 ha detto:
			
		

> infatti. hai ragione. Non ho bisogno di giustificazioni ma credo che nemmeno lui se le stia cercando.
> Nel senso.
> Ho avuto la percezione che  abbia preso atto di alcune cose e che queste cose lo facciano ragionare in maniera diversa.
> per esempio. Ieri mi ha detto che si sente in colpa di essere in motel con me in orario di lavoro. Che non si è mai approfittato del suo ruolo per farsi i cazzi i suoi,  e ci credo perchè ha un senso del dovere che io mi sogno.
> ...



tebe, non ci siamo

e tu lo sai bene


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt5262 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe, non ci siamo
> 
> e tu lo sai bene


lo so ma lo vedo sul pezzo nel senso che se anche fosse comunque, al di là di quattro ore ogni mese e mezzo dove "esplode" tutto e lui dice cose cose, non le dice, le fa non le fa...tutto il resto del tempo a livello personale i contatti sono rarissimi.
non si sta comportando da invornito. Non mi cerca se non occasionalmente, niente sms del buongiorno insomma Divina. se riesce a contenersi lui, alla fine...



boh


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5263 ha detto:
			
		

> lo so ma lo vedo sul pezzo nel senso che se anche fosse comunque, al di là di quattro ore ogni mese e mezzo dove "esplode" tutto e lui dice cose cose, non le dice, le fa non le fa...tutto il resto del tempo a livello personale i contatti sono rarissimi.
> non si sta comportando da invornito. Non mi cerca se non occasionalmente, niente sms del buongiorno insomma Divina. se riesce a contenersi lui, alla fine...
> 
> 
> ...


Ma perché se ci fosse l'sms del buongiorno d della buona notte sarebbe innsmorato? Non riesco a seguirvi...


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5233 ha detto:
			
		

> non toglie nulla a Mattia. Non l' ho mai amato così tanto come in questo periodo e so che ti fa rabbrividire.
> Il mio coinvolgimento non è come quello di Manager, credo sia evidente.
> Al limite se qualcuno toglie qualcosa è lui.
> 
> ...




forse tebe, a questo punto dovresti stilare anche un glossario. dove alla parola "amore" scriveresti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5263 ha detto:
			
		

> lo so ma lo vedo sul pezzo nel senso che se anche fosse comunque, al di là di quattro ore ogni mese e mezzo dove "esplode" tutto e lui dice cose cose, non le dice, le fa non le fa...tutto il resto del tempo a livello personale i contatti sono rarissimi.
> non si sta comportando da invornito. Non mi cerca se non occasionalmente, niente sms del buongiorno insomma Divina. se riesce a contenersi lui, alla fine...
> 
> boh



no, sei tu che non mi stai sul pezzo, signorinella :smile:

che non ci siano scambi di sms da invorniti è bene
lo sai che il tuo self control oltre "l'angolo di paradiso dove entrare di tanto in tanto" (concedetemi questa citazione rubata a un mio ex) è invidiabile

ma ecco che spunta l'amore di un tempo, colei che determina il destino di quest'uomo....
è uno dei primi pericoli, l'intenerimento (seppur minimo) nei suoi confronti

però ci tengo a dire che non ti sto cazziando: sto solo commisurando ciò che esprimi _liberamente _parlando di lui a ciò che poni come regola primaria della tua _diversa fedeltà_

con immensa simpatia, perchè capita anche a me:smile:


----------



## Tebe (22 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt5269 ha detto:
			
		

> no, sei tu che non mi stai sul pezzo, signorinella :smile:
> 
> che non ci siano scambi di sms da invorniti è bene
> lo sai che il tuo self control oltre "l'angolo di paradiso dove entrare di tanto in tanto" (concedetemi questa citazione rubata a un mio ex) è invidiabile
> ...


sai che mi sento molto più tranquilla adesso in merito a questa "relazione" che prima?
Per assurdo, il fatto del suo grande Amore così simile a me, mi da delle risposte che mi tranquillizzano. 
Io mi sento ancora pienamente nei ranghi del mio essere diversamente fedele, più adesso che prima.
Man è stato un bell'uragano nella mia vita per tantissimi motivi e non è sempre stato bello quello percorso, e lo sai, come tutti quelli che leggono i miei deliri.
Ma più lo conosco più sono convinta che mai potrei innamorarmi o soltanto pensare di farci una storia seria fosse libero.
Alla fine a me dispiace che lui non se la viva più sciallo come faccio io adesso.
E' una storia nata morta. Morta. Anzi non c'è proprio storia. Finchè và, va.
Lui sarà sempre e ripeto sempre, qualcosa che...che mi stringerà il cuore quando ci penserò. Che mi farà sorridere. Anche in maniera sentimentale.
man è un posto sicuro dove rannicchiarsi. Un uomo dalla mente brillante che stimola il mio cervello. L'uomo che ha èpermesso a Tebe di riprendere a fare soffocotti con estremo piacere. L'uomo con cui sono andata per la prima volta in un motel. L'uomo con cui per un anno ho lottato sul lavoro .

Insomma. Man è man e rimarrà sempre Man.
E proprio perchè è Man, così ligio al dovere, qualsiasi esso sia, così quadrato, privo di fantasia, e dove ciò che non è nelle sue corde non lo contempla nemmeno...saprà tenere questa relazione sui binari giusti perchè sono certa sappia che se la fa fuori dal vaso lo lascerei subito.

Penso che si stia godendo il suo sogno amoroso. Quello a cui ha rinunciato soffrendone perchè un matrimonio e dei figli erano la sua priorità.
E lo sono ancora, cin qualche...diSgressione


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5278 ha detto:
			
		

> sai che mi sento molto più tranquilla adesso in merito a questa "relazione" che prima?
> Per assurdo, il fatto del suo grande Amore così simile a me, mi da delle risposte che mi tranquillizzano.
> Io mi sento ancora pienamente nei ranghi del mio essere diversamente fedele, più adesso che prima.
> Man è stato un bell'uragano nella mia vita per tantissimi motivi e non è sempre stato bello quello percorso, e lo sai, come tutti quelli che leggono i miei deliri.
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2012)

Manager mi sta scandendo ancora di più...comodo innamorarsi di una donna libera che lo può rapire alle 3 di notte. Chissà se si sarebbe mai innamorato di quella stessa donna con 3 figli al seguito...
Mah...


----------

